# Who's got the best looking Mom? MILF WEED?



## ta2drvn (Jun 2, 2008)

Kinda weird subject line now that I wrote it and look at it... no I'm not into incest... I am talking about your MOTHER PLANTS... get you mind out of the gutter.....

I will post a pick of the plant I intend to use, but I want her bigger but not sure how big I want to let her get. Suggestions? 

Maybe we can start a sticky... MILF Weed of the week... Winner voted on Friday and gets some rep points on Sat from some of the voters?


She is Master Kush


----------



## wackymack (Jun 2, 2008)

that doesnt look to healthy,way to skinny,i like them thick bitches.get more lights.


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 2, 2008)

Brought her home and put her in my veg cab and I thought she was under 5 X 70w floro's cause when I got them all I looked at was the MAX wattage the ballast could handle, but the bulbs are the t8 8w bulbs so she was in for about a week under only 40w of light, I am such an idiot! DUHH

I realized this after I got a 200w with hood for another section of the cab installed and saw how much brighter it was! I looked further at the bulbs inside the fixture and saw my huge blunder! Part of the problem is fixed, now I just need to get some better bulbs for the other under performing section. 

What would you recommend (wattage wise) for a space just less than 2X2X3ish?


----------



## wackymack (Jun 2, 2008)

go with cfls,u will get to much heat build up with an hid.u might beable to use a 150w hps,but u will need adequate ventilation to keep the heat down.


----------



## Pidgeon (Jun 2, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> Kinda weird subject line now that I wrote it and look at it... no I'm not into incest... I am talking about your MOTHER PLANTS... get you mind out of the gutter.....
> 
> I will post a pick of the plant I intend to use, but I want her bigger but not sure how big I want to let her get. Suggestions?
> 
> ...


Do you have any fans on that mother? You might also want to try and crimp those stems to get a little strength. Just a suggestion tho.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

my buddy has some nice ones .......


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 2, 2008)

Pidgeon said:


> Do you have any fans on that mother? You might also want to try and crimp those stems to get a little strength. Just a suggestion tho.


yes a small one blowing indirectly, it moves air but nothing too windy, little 3" fan directing outside air in, but if it goes directly on plants it dries them out too fast. It is a small space she is in just under 2X2X3.




FDD those are very nice lookers! those under 1K's, right? How old are some of those big guys?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 2, 2008)

ta2drvn said:


> yes a small one blowing indirectly, it moves air but nothing too windy, little 3" fan directing outside air in, but if it goes directly on plants it dries them out too fast. It is a small space she is in just under 2X2X3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




those are under an 8 bulb 4 foot T5 floro. they are as old as 2 years. some are just a few months. the bushy ratty looking one is a purple mother that is 2 years old.


----------



## Yota (Jun 3, 2008)

your buddy's in one of those pictures, may want to take it down Fdd


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

ya, i;m thinking of stealing his.....watch! shhhhhh


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

Yota said:


> your buddy's in one of those pictures, may want to take it down Fdd


um, why? do you recognize him?


----------



## bozley2g (Jun 3, 2008)

So you could keep a mother in the same pot for two years?.....or do ya just keep cuttin her roots back every once in a while? Always wondered that.......


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

bozley2g said:


> So you could keep a mother in the same pot for two years?.....or do ya just keep cuttin her roots back every once in a while? Always wondered that.......


same pot.


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

let her get root bound?


----------



## CaliGurl (Jun 3, 2008)

it lasted 2 years in the same pot it obviously wasnt root bound if it did fine. 



Joker52 said:


> let her get root bound?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2008)

Joker52 said:


> let her get root bound?



what's "root bound"? .......


----------



## pokey (Jun 3, 2008)

milf = mother I'd like to flower! =P


----------



## Joker52 (Jun 3, 2008)

or rather de-flower, roflmao


----------



## Revolution101 (Jun 3, 2008)

google smartpots... great for holding a mother in, the roots never wrap around the inside of the pot at all


----------



## Yota (Jun 4, 2008)

My mother garden. 2 on left are Morningstar, medium one on right is Odyssey, and 3 small ones are Ak-47 (front center), White Widow (back center), and Deep Chunk/Strawberry Cough (front right). I only need enough clones for 9 or so a month, but i got the extra space so started some new strains for fun.




Can u spot the 9 fingered leaf....


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 4, 2008)

pokey said:


> milf = mother I'd like to flower! =P


I knew someone would get it!!!


----------



## panselmo1989 (Jun 4, 2008)

Now those are some big women fdd.


----------



## BCMango (Jun 6, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what's "root bound"? ....... View attachment 128247


omg if I get any male NL or JF and that plant was up to getting preg and the males were looking awsome I'd let them get a peace of that action


----------



## ta2drvn (Jun 14, 2008)

Well 2 weeks later and I think she is starting to look much better...


----------

